# My newest article: enjoying activities in avalanche country.



## jubal (Feb 2, 2009)

Check out my article. Yes, this is another shameless plug for myself,  , but I would hope you like it, and I'd be happy to read any articles any of you have written as well. Hey, and if you feel like doing so, subscribe to my articles--it costs nothing and could earn me a little in the process. Feel free to post any feedback on my article here as well.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Interesting, thanks for sharing.


----------



## jubal (Feb 2, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> Interesting, thanks for sharing.


Thanks for checking it out!


----------

